# All of a sudden he's barking in his crate?



## rooney (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a 16 week old dachshund/chihuahua mix, he's been with me for almost two weeks now.

The first couple of days he barked in his crate a lot, but then he began settling down and at least sleeping through the night. But, these past few nights, he hasn't stopped barking when he's been put in his crate to go to sleep at night. He literally did not stop barking last night.

Nothing has changed, except for the fact that the first few nights, I was the one putting him to sleep, and the past couple of nights, my mom has done it instead. Could that actually be what's setting him off? 

Also, when he does sleep until the time I want to wake up, as soon as he hears me getting up (he sleeps in the living room) he starts barking. How can I stop this? I want him to instead wait quietly in his cage when I wake him for me to let him out. Otherwise he's begun waking up the entire house when we wake up for his morning bathroom trip.

But, why would he suddenly be barking during the night, when he was quiet before? What can I do to stop it? My entire family is losing sleep.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

What kind of training have you done with the crate? When is the last time he goes to the bathroom before bed? Have you tried playing/training him a little before bed time so he is extra tired? How long is he in the crate overnight? Is he crated in the day? When he barks do you say anything/do anything? 

Can you put the crate in your room and have him sleep in his crate in there? He might just be lonely in the scary, dark living room away from his family. Dogs are very social and sleeping nearby is something that a lot of dogs find comforting.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Nil said:


> Can you put the crate in your room and have him sleep in his crate in there? He might just be lonely in the scary, dark living room away from his family. Dogs are very social and sleeping nearby is something that a lot of dogs find comforting.


Mine actually barked like crazy sleeping nearby, and is totally quiet all night sleeping downstairs. In all fairness, he spends all his time in the house downstairs, so for him at least, I think the bedroom was a scary place, and every time he heard one of us move he'd get all riled up all over again. 

For us things just got better over time. Hamilton used to start yipping as soon as he heard someone move. Now he stays quiet until he sees you coming then he gets all excited.


----------

